

Show HN: Every footy team's scores ... except yours - jdwhit2
http://www.dontshowmyteam.com

======
jdwhit2
We built this for a mate who loves English premier league (soccer) and tapes
all of the Arsenal games. He wanted to know the scores of the other teams
without spoiling his match.

We extended it the other day to grab Australian Football scores for another
mate.

Are there any other leagues that people want to see represented?

This was built using Twitter bootstrap and the bottle.py web framework.

